# Όταν οι πρυτάνεις έχουν χιούμορ...



## Alexandra (Dec 28, 2008)

...χωρίς να το καταλαβαίνουν. Δεν μπορούσα να μην το μοιραστώ αυτό μαζί σας. Είναι εντελώς γελοίο, δεν το υποβάλλω για σοβαρή συζήτηση.

Από το άρθρο του κ. Μουτζούρη, πρύτανη του ΕΜΠ, στο Βήμα, "Οι καταληψίες καταπατούν το άσυλο":

Επιπλέον και ειδικώς στο ΕΜΠ δεν υπήρχαν ζημιές από τους καταπατητές του ασύλου του, *πλην της αφαιρέσεως οικοδομικών υλικών για εκσφενδόνιση*.

Καλέ, κύριε πρύτανη, εσείς στο Πολυτεχενείο αυτό δεν το ονομάζετε "γκρέμισμα"; Γιατί εμείς, οι μη μηχανικοί, γκρέμισμα το λέμε!


----------



## Costas (Dec 30, 2008)

Μάλλον εννοεί το ξήλωμα των σκαλωσιών που περιέβαλλαν κάποια κτίρια και άλλων υλικών που ήταν έξω από αυτά, και όχι τα υλικά από τα οποία είναι φτιαγμένα τα ίδια τα κτίρια. Το λέω γιατί είχα τέτοιες περιγραφές από άτομα που πήγαν εκεί, μου έλεγαν δηλαδή ότι τους έβλεπαν να καταστρέφουν τις σκαλωσιές για να πάρουν πρώτα-πρώτα τις σανίδες και να τις κάψουν για να ζεσταθούν, και έπειτα ό,τι άλλο. 
Πάντως, αυτό που γράφει ότι η πανεπιστημιακή κοινότητα δεν προστάτεψε το άσυλο από τους καταληψίες, είναι η ουσία και το σοβαρό. Οι καταλήψεις του Πολυτεχνείου έχουν γίνει το απόλυτο déjà vu, ξύλινες όσο και η ξύλινη γλώσσα. Και η εικόνα που επικρατούσε μέσα μού είπαν πως ήταν αποκαρδιωτική (σε αντίθεση με το Οικονομικό --ΑΣΟΕΕ--, όπου είχανε, λέει, και συσσίτιο). Φαίνεται πως το Πολυτεχνείο έχει πάρει κάτι από τους τύπους της οδού Τοσίτσα, και είναι πια out!
Όλα αυτά τα γράφω από δεύτερο χέρι, δεν έχω ιδίαν πείραν.


----------



## efi (Dec 31, 2008)

Αλλά και πάλι, υπάρχουν άτομα τα οποία ούτε γκρεμίζουν το άσυλο, ούτε καταπατούν το άσυλο. Απλά, *καπηλεύονται * το άσυλο. 
Όπως επίσης υπάρχουν άτομα τα οποία ούτε γκρεμίζουν τη χώρα, ούτε καταπατούν τη χώρα. Απλά, *καπηλεύονται *τη χώρα.
Όσο για το χιούμορ, επιτρέψτε μου να το έχω μαύρο, επειδή έτσι γουστάρω, και αυτό το επιχείρημα είναι εντελώς γελοίο και δεν το υποβάλω για σοβαρή συζήτηση.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 31, 2008)

Από τα σημερινά ΝΕΑ:
 Ζημιές πάνω από 150.000 ευρώ στο Αριστοτέλειο
ΡΕΠΟΡΤΑΖ: Φωτεινή Στεφανοπούλου
ΞΕΠΕΡΝΟΥΝ ΤΙΣ 150.000 ευρώ, σύμφωνα με τις αρχικές εκτιμήσεις της πρυτανείας του ΑΠΘ, οι ζημιές που προκάλεσαν οι καταληψίες.
Οι μεγαλύτερες καταστροφές έγιναν στη Νομική Σχολή- σπασμένες πόρτες, γραφεία, τζάμια και κάθε είδους αντικείμενα. Ολοσχερώς κάηκε η βιβλιοθήκη του Οικονομικού Τμήματος. Αναφέρθηκαν επίσης κλοπές ηλεκτρονικών υπολογιστών και άλλου εξοπλισμού μεγάλης αξίας, καθώς επίσης και καταστροφές εργασιών, μελετών και σημαντικών εγγράφων. Στη Σχολή Θετικών Επιστημών, οι άγνωστοι διέρρηξαν γραφεία και έκλεψαν ηλεκτρονικούς υπολογιστές με πολύτιμα αρχεία, επιστημονικά όργανα, ακόμη και χρηματοκιβώτιο. Οι εισβολείς, στην προσπάθειά τους να μπουν και στη Γραμματεία του Τμήματος Γεωλογίας, έβγαλαν την πόρτα ασφαλείας μαζί με την κάσα. Στο Πολυτεχνείο έγινε εισβολή στον τρίτο όροφο του κτιρίου, όπου στεγάζεται ο τομέας των Συγκοινωνιολόγων. Οι άγνωστοι άρπαξαν χρήματα, ενώ αφαίρεσαν και ηλεκτρονικούς υπολογιστές. Από το Εργαστήριο Δομικών Υλικών εκλάπησαν εργαστηριακές υποδομές, ύψους δεκάδων χιλιάδων ευρώ. Οι νεαροί διέρρηξαν και τη βιβλιοθήκη του Τμήματος Αρχιτεκτονικής χρησιμοποιώντας βαριοπούλες για να καταστρέψουν τοίχο με υαλότουβλα.
Κάηκαν επίσης τρία κοντέινερ γραφείων του Μετρό, που βρίσκονταν στις εγκαταστάσεις του ΑΠΘ, το ΚΕΠ, που επίσης λειτουργεί στο κάμπους του πανεπιστημίου, και η γραμματεία του ΤΕΦΑΑ που βρίσκεται στο κτίριο της πρυτανείας.


----------

